# Box showoff thread



## M1k3

Seen a few box pictures lately. Thought I'd make a thread dedicated to them.

Here's the box the Large Flattening Plate from JKI came in.





Here's the box my sink bridge came in, also from JKI.





Unused Large Flat Rate Box from USPS.





Box that Heiji from @panda came in.





Knife Box my Gengetsu came in, also from JKI.





Kanehide Bessaku Hankotsu 150mm box.





Box that @panda sent the Heiji in.





A few moving boxes from Wally World for transporting our stuff to Las Vegas.


----------



## Twigg

This is one of my favorite boxes.


----------



## Twigg

I like this one too.


----------



## spaceconvoy

I have a pic of my favorite box saved on my phone, but can't show it to anyone


----------



## M1k3

spaceconvoy said:


> I have a pic of my favorite box saved on my phone, but can't show it to anyone


PM sent!


----------



## parbaked

M1k3 said:


> PM sent!


GLWS!


----------



## M1k3

parbaked said:


> GLWS!


Maybe I'll be able to flip it?


----------



## parbaked

M1k3 said:


> Maybe I'll be able to flip it?


BNIB!!


----------



## M1k3

parbaked said:


> BNIB!!


----------



## spaceconvoy

I think it's unfair to comment "PM sent" because it discourages others from PMing 

Also, not sure why y'all are so excited to see my favorite box from the Japanese Museum of Traditional Boxes. It would be a copyright violation, and I respect the law.


----------



## M1k3

spaceconvoy said:


> I think it's unfair to comment "PM sent" because it discourages others from PMing
> 
> Also, not sure why y'all are so excited to see my favorite box from the Japanese Museum of Traditional Boxes. It would be a copyright violation, and I respect the law.


Are you in a Eastern European country that rhymes with Dulgaria?


----------



## soigne_west

Twigg said:


> This is one of my favorite boxes.



This one’s unique because water normally comes in plastic.


----------



## Twigg

soigne_west said:


> This one’s unique because water normally comes in plastic.


I drink it for the carbs


----------



## Corradobrit1

I'll play. 3 of my fav boxes. Its good to get wood sometimes
SourPuss san always makes me laugh


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> Here's the box the Large Flattening Plate from JKI came in.


You'd get better discussions around each box if they each had a separate thread, or at least, individual post. Just sayin'.


----------



## banzai_burrito

spaceconvoy said:


> I have a pic of my favorite box saved on my phone, but can't show it to anyone



Is there going to be a Passaround?


----------



## juice

I don't want to brag, but I just got given these for FREE to help with packing up to move. High-quality Aussie boxes for FREE. (Well, I had to go get them, but they were inside the 5km zone, and the car desperately needed a run anyway.)


----------



## daveb

I keep all my knife boxes in a box.

Film at 11:00


----------



## Kippington

Corradobrit1 said:


> I'll play. 3 of my fav boxes. Its good to get wood sometimes
> SourPuss san always makes me laugh


Yeah I love the wooden one on the right. I'd love to make something like that for my own knives.


----------



## panda

my favorite box is NSFW besides i would be in the dog house if i shared a photo of it.    

*edit looks like someone already beat me to the joke


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> my favorite box is NSFW besides i would be in the dog house if i shared a photo of it.
> 
> *edit looks like someone already beat me to the joke


PM sent!!!


----------



## juice

daveb said:


> I keep all my knife boxes in a box.


I read this in Jim Jefferies voice: "I keep my guns locked in a safe." (Yeah, I had watched it again last night...)


----------



## bahamaroot

These are boxes my antidepressants come in.


----------



## tostadas

I can tell already this thread is going to be epic


----------



## captaincaed

M1k3 said:


> Seen a few box pictures lately. Thought I'd make a thread dedicated to them.
> 
> Here's the box the Large Flattening Plate from JKI came in.
> View attachment 92113
> 
> Here's the box my sink bridge came in, also from JKI.
> View attachment 92114
> 
> 
> Unused Large Flat Rate Box from USPS.
> View attachment 92115
> 
> 
> Box that Heiji from @panda came in.
> View attachment 92116
> 
> 
> Knife Box my Gengetsu came in, also from JKI.
> View attachment 92117
> 
> 
> Kanehide Bessaku Hankotsu 150mm box.
> View attachment 92118
> 
> 
> Box that @panda sent the Heiji in.
> View attachment 92119
> 
> 
> A few moving boxes from Wally World for transporting our stuff to Las Vegas.
> View attachment 92120


You sick bastard


----------



## Carl Kotte

parbaked said:


> BNIB!!


A box in a box? Is that a pregnant box?


----------



## Carl Kotte

This is my collection. It’s mangled, daily, by my local barbarians.


----------



## Carl Kotte

I also found this one going to @IsoJ very soon. It’s a collector’s piece once owned by the great @preizzo, who inherited it from Sara, who married Jem, who slayed Hagar...


----------



## juice

I'm beginning to think my knives from you will be WORTHLESS! #DilutingtheSwanji


----------



## MarcelNL

O dang, I just got rid of most of the 60 or so moving boxes we just unpacked,


----------



## Carl Kotte

juice said:


> I'm beginning to think my knives from you will be WORTHLESS! #DilutingtheSwanji


This is a box kanji. Only made one knife Lion so far. And it can still be removed my liquid orange friend.


----------



## IsoJ

The grandmaster


----------



## Carl Kotte

IsoJ said:


> The grandmaster
> 
> View attachment 92180


Oh, the lord’s work!


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> This is a box kanji. Only made one knife Lion so far. And it can still be removed my liquid orange friend.


Doesn't my Petty get the Swanji as well?


----------



## Carl Kotte

juice said:


> Doesn't my Petty get the Swanji as well?


If that’s your wish!


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> If that’s your wish!


"You can tell it's a genuine Carl Kotte because of the off-kilter Gripsholm Castle Lion Swanji"


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Oh, the lord’s work!


Lord Mazaki is displeased.


----------



## spaceconvoy

Let it be known that I occasionally contribute more than just inappropriate humor. Here's my favorite box, from over a decade ago and a few careers past. A three-piece light tight 4x5 negative box that I can't bring myself to throw away despite never finding a use for it. If you could feel how smoothly it closes and yet how snugly it fits, you'd understand.


----------



## juice

spaceconvoy said:


> If you could feel how smoothly it closes and yet how snugly it fits, you'd understand.


I remember them. Amazingly good engineering and production for cardboard.


----------



## Carl Kotte

juice said:


> "You can tell it's a genuine Carl Kotte because of the off-kilter Gripsholm Castle Lion Swanji"


Now, that Does it!


----------



## daveb

spaceconvoy said:


> Let it be known that I occasionally contribute more than just inappropriate humor. Here's my favorite box, from over a decade ago and a few careers past. A three-piece light tight 4x5 negative box that I can't bring myself to throw away despite never finding a use for it. If you could feel how smoothly it closes and yet how snugly it fits, you'd understand.



Reminds me of a box I used to go with....


----------



## M1k3

Took a few more pictures today:


@Barmoley sent me his Gesshin 4k to try in this box.





This box arrived from @HSC /// Knives today.





This was inside the box from @HSC /// Knives.


----------



## Twigg

Got this box yesterday.


----------



## juice

Twigg said:


> Got this box yesterday.


Did they print it just for you?


----------



## Twigg

juice said:


> Did they print it just for you?


Sure did! They didn't even charge extra for the ink.


----------



## tchan001

A new box came in today. Wonder what it could be.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Tanaka Ironwood?


----------



## M1k3

tchan001 said:


> A new box came in today. Wonder what it could be.
> View attachment 92603


Fingers crossed it's fake hay


----------



## bahamaroot

Mazaki Damascus


----------



## Twigg

It could be a CM he bought from Ryky and that was just a spare shipping box he had sitting around.


----------



## MarcelNL

this is what I got today.


----------



## IsoJ

Uups, I opened the box...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

spaceconvoy said:


> View attachment 92181
> 
> 
> Let it be known that I occasionally contribute more than just inappropriate humor. Here's my favorite box, from over a decade ago and a few careers past. A three-piece light tight 4x5 negative box that I can't bring myself to throw away despite never finding a use for it. If you could feel how smoothly it closes and yet how snugly it fits, you'd understand.


I still have one. I can’t remember if it’s full of undeveloped paper or photos. Now I just don’t open it


----------



## M1k3

Well life said no to moving states. Came up with a creative solution to these previously packed boxes.


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> Came up with a creative solution to these previously packed boxes.


No protection without a roof, though.


----------



## MarcelNL

found some more boxes;


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> No protection without a roof, though.


The best defense is a good offensive. Only one way in with a good choke point


----------



## tostadas

wife: "Are you using this stack of amazon boxes? I'm going to recycle it today."
me: "What? No, I'm going to use it for stropping."
wife: "Huh? I'm talking about this stack of boxes."
me: "Yea. Gonna strop with them."
wife: "... I don't know what that means." *proceeds to dump a bunch of perfectly good strops*


----------



## YumYumSauce

Box of plastic area denial weapons
Box of black carbon residue
Box full of boxes


----------



## MarcelNL

BTW: that box on top is filled with Internet, my ISP is migrating accounts and seems unable to connect us meanwhile, so the router and CAT8.1 cables are in the box seemingly forever


----------



## bahamaroot

Picked up more antidepressants. Holiday weekends are just so emotional.


----------



## ian

tostadas said:


> wife: "Are you using this stack of amazon boxes? I'm going to recycle it today."
> me: "What? No, I'm going to use it for stropping."
> wife: "Huh? I'm talking about this stack of boxes."
> me: "Yea. Gonna strop with them."
> wife: "... I don't know what that means." *proceeds to dump a bunch of perfectly good strops*



Wrong kind of cardboard! (Imo)

Let her have them!


----------



## YumYumSauce

.


----------



## juice

A three-KKF-member box - @benhendy, me, and it's now with @Kippington. I'm pretty sure it feels special as a result.


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## boomchakabowwow

Man I hope my order comes tomorrow. The box will be epic.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 96933


"What's for dinner?"
Papier carton a la DHL


----------



## boomchakabowwow

not looking good. it's FEDEX. i am 100% unsuccessful with FEDEX. every shipment has had some sort of drama.


----------



## juice




----------



## BillHanna

The six year old opened it before I got home. Rat fink.


----------



## sliceanddicebaby

bahamaroot said:


> These are boxes my antidepressants come in.
> 
> View attachment 92150



Make sure to take a picture of the ice box your new liver comes in too lol


(just a joke I wish you good health)


----------



## daveb

@juice

How does it feel?


----------



## juice

daveb said:


> How does it feel?


OK, time to confess ... the box is a bit of a joke. I know, none of you expect that from me, but truly, it is.

It's the box that @benhendy's @Kippington lives in - or, at least, got shipped to me in. So I took a photo of it and held it for a few weeks, then posted it, as I figured it fitted into the spirit of the thread that way 

So I have no idea - I'm still here just using my Shun and my Messermeister. Oh, and my Furi cleaver. ALL CLASS HERE    

(And am missing that Kippington something fierce.)


----------



## Slim278

Got this box today...


----------



## juice

Slim278 said:


> Got this box today...


That's an impressive box


----------



## M1k3

Slim278 said:


> Got this box today...
> View attachment 100060


Hopefully the product from Honolulu Fish Company brought some deliciousness into your life.


----------



## Slim278

Bluenose Snapper and Wahoo


----------



## juice

@soigne_west @Dave Martell


----------



## labor of love

No one else has a box pile in the spare room? Sadly, I have much more than this.


----------



## soigne_west

labor of love said:


> No one else has a box pile in the spare room? Sadly, I have much more than this.View attachment 101330



I did, then I moved. All the knife sized boxes got tossed.


----------



## soigne_west

I’ve come close to buying 18x4x4 boxes on Amazon’s but I don’t need 24 of them. Maybe I’ll start a WTB thread.


----------



## Carl Kotte

It’s all knives


----------



## M1k3

soigne_west said:


> I’ve come close to buying 18x4x4 boxes on Amazon’s but I don’t need 24 of them. Maybe I’ll start a WTB thread.


USPS small triangle box?


----------



## soigne_west

M1k3 said:


> USPS small triangle box?



yeah yeah. I’m just lazy. Maybe tomorrow. I need to sell some things.


----------



## M1k3

soigne_west said:


> yeah yeah. I’m just lazy. Maybe tomorrow. I need to sell some things.


Use the website?


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> Use the website?


Geez, look at Mr Sensible over there


----------



## M1k3

Dual-Use Priority Mail/Priority Mail Express Small Tube | USPS.com


This small tube box is a quick, easy and convenient way to ship USPS Priority Mail packages or extremely urgent shipments, via Priority Mail Express.



store.usps.com


----------



## soigne_west

M1k3 said:


> Dual-Use Priority Mail/Priority Mail Express Small Tube | USPS.com
> 
> 
> This small tube box is a quick, easy and convenient way to ship USPS Priority Mail packages or extremely urgent shipments, via Priority Mail Express.
> 
> 
> 
> store.usps.com



You are a god

One of the major side effects I’ve experienced through COVID is major laziness and I haven’t even been sick... yet.


----------



## jwthaparc

I love that this is a thread. I'm going to have to post all of my boxes. I've been saving all my whetstone, and knife boxes for absolutely no reason lol. I actually decided to keep my kitayama box on my end table to at least convince myself I'm doing it for a reason.


----------



## soigne_west

This is just one box of boxes


----------



## Slim278

How about some tubes to go with the boxes.


----------



## Bert2368

There is a certain flavor of OCD about this topic?



Myself, I have the boxes that every firearm or telescopic sight I own came in. The manuals are in them, along with whatever other tools or spare parts were included. I actually have some of these boxes from my father and brothers arms too. But this is totally NORMAL. (In some circles)


----------



## tchan001




----------



## labor of love

soigne_west said:


> This is just one box of boxes
> 
> View attachment 101341


I love that small red box to the left. I will buy this.


----------



## Hassanbensober

Girlfriend was not impressed by my closet the other day.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## M1k3

This box...the picture...
Torn between creeped out and laughing because he looks like he's thinking "Just the ****ing picture."


----------



## Kippington

I think the photographer ran over his cat.


----------



## IsoJ

Kippington said:


> I think the photographer ran over his cat.


He must have had plenty of cats then


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> Torn between creeped out and laughing because he looks like he's thinking "Just the ****ing picture."


Yeah, one of those times where you just have to go: "Yes, we did the photoshoot and so on, but we're better off not using this image."


----------



## spaceconvoy

That look is called "white steel" a more somber and reserved version compared to the classic blue


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## parbaked

I like a good bento box...


----------



## DavidPF

□


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## tostadas

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 101826


I love everything about this box


----------



## juice

tostadas said:


> I love everything about this box


Fair enough, it's a better F&F then the contents


----------



## Delat

I realized recently I've been on a pandemic buying spree and have a lot of the boxes sitting around. This box has been a lifesaver during lockdown since I couldn't hit my favorite cafe for lattes.






This one has made evenings in front of the tv a lot more fun.


----------



## Delat

Few more boxes I picked up in January.


----------



## jwthaparc

I had to throw all my boxes away recently in a move. They didn't even get their pictures taken


----------



## Corradobrit1

Todays delivery. So thankful to be spared the mugshot


----------



## parbaked




----------



## Carlo

Here’s one.


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## BillHanna

@Elliot 

Back to back motherfickers


----------



## LazerTornado

New board came in one fierce, handmade box.


----------



## dough

I don’t know how I missed this but this site has taught me so much. First I was into knives and thought I had a knife problem. Then I was into stones and I definitely had a stone problem. Today I finally realize I was into boxes the whole time.


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## juice

That's not a flat box, rated or not


----------



## BillHanna

Eventually, it’ll be flat. Once the Boy gets to it.


----------



## esoo

F*ckers (from about a month ago)


----------



## jwthaparc

esoo said:


> F*ckers (from about a month ago)
> 
> View attachment 127927


What is that a native 5 above it?


----------



## esoo

jwthaparc said:


> What is that a native 5 above it?



Chaparral.


----------



## jwthaparc

esoo said:


> Chaparral.


Ah kinda similar looking (to the native 5 in frn) except the size of course. Probably in xhp then? How do you like it? I've heard those are pretty thin behind the edge.


----------



## esoo

Yeah, the Chap is XHP - easy to sharpen and get a burr on. Stays sharp reasonably well for me. I would say decently thing behind the edge with enough body for any task I've put to it.


----------



## Marek07

A custom box made for a custom board (Tasmanian Blackwood ~600 x 400mm) from ChoppaBlock. Takes up space and I have no specific use for it but it's just too nice to discard.


----------



## juice

Marek07 said:


> Takes up space


Heh, at your place :-D


----------



## Marek07

juice said:


> Heh, at your place :-D


Whatever do you mean sir?


----------



## parbaked

Sando lunch boxes!!


----------



## dafox




----------



## M1k3




----------



## IsoJ

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 131899


Stones?


----------



## ian

Looks like the box a 400/800 Venev might come in.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Looks like the box a 400/800 Venev might come in.


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 131899


BOOO! Liar!


----------



## parbaked




----------



## Delat

Literally boxes from a company named Box.


----------



## parbaked

Cantonese style roast meat lunch boxes…


----------



## Corradobrit1

parbaked said:


> Canto style lunch boxes…
> View attachment 140953
> 
> View attachment 140955
> 
> View attachment 140954


Where? Looks yummy


----------



## parbaked

Corradobrit1 said:


> Where? Looks yummy











How two brothers reinvented their father’s meat shop in SF’s Chinatown


Eric and Simon Cheung had no intention of taking over Hing Lung Co. on Stockton Street.




www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## Jville

Whatcha think is in this one?


----------



## esoo

Jville said:


> Whatcha think is in this one?View attachment 141718



Kono Cleaver?


----------



## Jville

No, VCI paper, but good guess.


----------



## esoo




----------



## Jville

esoo said:


> Kono Cleaver?


Oops there was another box in there


----------



## Keith Sinclair




----------



## parbaked

Basuku cheesecake…


----------



## bkultra

Box is only one year younger than myself


----------



## Delat

Actually quite a nice box.


----------



## parbaked

Balsa wood….


----------



## btbyrd

Rice boxes.


----------



## daveb

You win!


----------



## sansho

special edition nepros ratchet. easily some of the nicest hand tools available.


----------



## PtownPhil




----------



## Twigg

Got this box today.


----------



## PtownPhil

Yesterday


----------



## esoo

Sometimes you just need to buy a box. Konosuke box for a knife from BST that didn't come with one.


----------



## esoo

And just because, the many sized boxes of Konosuke


----------



## esoo

Negative comments in three, two, one...


----------



## MarcelNL

never had a box run away...


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## M1k3

Always enjoy your little innuendo.

"What's for dinner?
Cardboard packaging material with some adhesive flavored plastic strips."


----------



## BillHanna

It’s getting wrapped then put under the tree. “From: Santa To: Bill”

“I don’t know, Dear. It _says _it’s from Santa. Let’s see what’s inside.”


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## MarcelNL

Fissler Profi, Courtesy of Sinterklaas


----------



## pgugger

Since I had my collection out yesterday why not add to the box thread too…


----------



## Corradobrit1

Box collection has diminished in recent months. These are the 'chosen' ones that moved with me to Germany


----------



## ethompson

I’ve seen a lot of nice boxes here, but what about a box where the retailer clearly didn’t have one big enough so they taped two smaller boxes together…


----------



## IsoJ

My new strop


----------



## Luftmensch

What's in dat box!!!






??


----------



## Luftmensch




----------



## Michi

Luftmensch said:


> What's in dat box!!!


Something dead or alive.


----------



## M1k3

Luftmensch said:


> What's in dat box!!!
> 
> View attachment 160640
> 
> 
> ??


Don't open it! Don't want it to die! Or live....


----------



## Jville




----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> Something dead or alive.





M1k3 said:


> Don't open it! Don't want it to die! Or live....



Thats right! Right now it is both dead and alive!!


----------



## Luftmensch

Luftmensch said:


> What's in dat box!!!



Manna (abrasives) from the heavens (Japan). 






#naniwafanboi

Yamato (chosera) mini whetstones for polishing (400, 1000, 3000, 5000)






Superstone naguras for polishing and messing around with on rocks (220, 400, 800, 1000, 2000, 3000, 5000, 8000)






Gouken for my garden shears (220, 1000, 3000)


----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## Delat

This is the most sturdy packaging I’ve had a knife come in so far. Not any old poster tube, but a poster tube robust enough to double as a baseball bat.


----------



## M1k3

@Kippington did something like that packaging for his international pass around.


----------



## jwthaparc

A nice fellow on here sent some stainless steel foil in one of those. I liked it so much I roll the foil back up and put it back in the packaging when I'm done with it.


----------



## sansho

jwthaparc said:


> A nice fellow on here sent some stainless steel foil in one of those. I liked it so much I roll the foil back up and put it back in the packaging when I'm done with it.



what's SS foil used for? never heard of it.
or maybe easier question to answer is what do you use it for.


----------



## jwthaparc

sansho said:


> what's SS foil used for? never heard of it.
> or maybe easier question to answer is what do you use it for.


Heat treating stuff. In my case knives. 

When you get some steels up to the temperature needed to form austinite, oxygen starts becoming a problem, it causes decarborization. So you wrap the steel in stainless foil to keep it in an oxygen free environment while heating, and quenching.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Finally hopped on the hype train


----------



## Heckel7302

Happy to receive this box.

Edit: it's a 50x35cm Hasagawa FSR. Upgrade to my Tenyro Hi-Soft 40x29cm


----------



## Delat

It seems too good to be true, but these arrived today. You really can get something for nothing; who knew?

Thanks to @M1k3 from the knife shipping etiquette thread I ordered a batch for shipping my BST knives.
Free boxes, no really!


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 171697


Nice Mazaki


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## BillHanna




----------



## sansho

nice. been wanting a toyo/trusco box for a while.


----------



## Skylar303

My box from the otherday... Courtesy of FedEx... I watched the driver throw the box from the truck... I was waiting for the package to arrive. BTW, it would of fit in the mailbox...



LUCKILY, it was only AMMUNITION! And not rocks or knives... 

Paid for home delivery... I guess it made it onto my property... Also ammunition requires a signature. So driver didn't care or forged signature...


----------



## bahamaroot

It's actually illegal for any delivery company to use your mailbox for deliveries. It's supposed to only be used for deliveries by the USPS.


----------



## Skylar303

bahamaroot said:


> It's actually illegal for any delivery company to use your mailbox for deliveries. It's supposed to only be used for deliveries by the USPS.


Ah well either way supposed to be home delivery hah. But good to know.


----------



## bahamaroot

Skylar303 said:


> Ah well either way supposed to be home delivery hah. But good to know.


It's still pretty sad how that delivery went down for sure.


----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## M1k3

bahamaroot said:


>


Nice Mazaki.


----------



## esoo

Noticed this little touch on the Takada knife boxes


----------



## BillHanna

Pushing the limits…


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Pushing the limits…
> View attachment 174901


Envelope?


----------



## ModRQC

With box(es) inside?


----------



## M1k3

ModRQC said:


> With box(es) inside?



One can hope.


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## ModRQC

It’s pushing the envelope indeed…


----------



## M1k3

Wonder if there was any SPAM in it?


----------



## ModRQC

The canned pork or the trouble?


----------



## M1k3

Spam mail.

#LameDadJoke


----------



## ModRQC

Ah the trouble then... although if you want bulk delivery of dog's food into you the other SPAM seems a way to go.


----------



## bahamaroot

BillHanna said:


> Pushing the limits…
> View attachment 174901


You sure do buy a lot of Mazakis....


----------



## ModRQC

With the toolbox I’d have rather guessed buying a lot of TFs.


----------



## BillHanna

bahamaroot said:


> You sure do buy a lot of Mazakis....


United States Mazaki Service


----------



## BillHanna

ModRQC said:


> With the toolbox I’d have rather guessed buying a lot of TFs.


Pearls don’t suit me.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Pearls don’t suit me.


How about swine?


----------



## BillHanna

Just made some for The Boy a little bit ago.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Just made some for The Boy a little bit ago.


----------



## BillHanna

Pretty big BOX for a Mazaki


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 175037
> 
> 
> Pretty big BOX for a Mazaki


1 of each?


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> 1 of each?


Would that include Damascus as well? Be on the lookout for user Sparten069 (nice) for all you Mazineeds.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Would that include Damascus as well? Be on the lookout for user Sparten069 (nice) for all you Mazineeds.


Damascus, OG Blue #1, AS, even single bevels! You know, all of them.

Discount for line cooks?


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> Damascus, OG Blue #1, AS, even single bevels! You know, all of them.
> 
> Discount for line cooks?


Only if they buy quickly. Otherwise, the price goes up.


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## ModRQC

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 175898



Caution... could be there is dangerous stuff in that suspicious box there.


----------



## BillHanna

ModRQC said:


> Caution... could be there is dangerous stuff in that suspicious box there.


Could be. AusPost up to nefarious deeds.


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## ModRQC

My God… pieces of C4 and an enclosed detonator. What are you up to?


----------



## BillHanna

ModRQC said:


> My God… pieces of C4 and an enclosed detonator. What are you up to?


Mazaki Demolition Corp


Idwal in a box, shoubadani karasu suita, and


----------



## ModRQC

Mazaki Demolition Corp? 

I thought Mazaki created this world and all knives within it… why would he want demolition of anything?

Mind you once I believed in God and could ask the very same thing… go figure!


----------



## bahamaroot

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 175900


Hopefully there will be a new toaster over in the next box.....


----------



## ModRQC

bahamaroot said:


> Hopefully there will be a new toaster over in the next box.....


 
I respect an old B&D that should have crumbled a thousand years ago but still serve its stupid purpose. You’re not liable to find something like that out of any shelf out of any department store until forever.

Way I look at things this thing has a fair enough chance outliving humankind itself.


----------



## Hockey3081

An Austrian and a Frenchman sent me some parcels.


----------



## ModRQC

If those are HSC and Kipp in one day please piss abundantly in the very next fountain you'll cross. You might save this planet yet...


----------



## M1k3

Hockey3081 said:


> An Austrian and a Frenchman sent me some parcels.
> 
> View attachment 175919


Kamon and Milan?


----------



## esoo

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 175898





BillHanna said:


> Mazaki Demolition Corp
> 
> 
> Idwal in a box, shoubadani karasu suita, and



I was about to call you names as it might have been a Kippington in that box....


----------



## Hockey3081

ModRQC said:


> If those are HSC and Kipp in one day please piss abundantly in the very next fountain you'll cross. You might save this planet yet...



Austrian, my friend. Not Australian. Always on the lookout for a Kipp though. Although, one of the three knives does have an S-hook!




M1k3 said:


> Kamon and Milan?



Kamon and Adonis Forged.

Though I now regret that I didn’t have enough clearance above my toaster.


----------



## BillHanna

bahamaroot said:


> Hopefully there will be a new toaster over in the next box.....


n e v e r


----------



## ModRQC

Hockey3081 said:


> Austrian, my friend. Not Australian. Always on the lookout for a Kipp though. Although, one of the three knives does have an S-hook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kamon and Adonis Forged.
> 
> Though I now regret that I didn’t have enough clearance above my toaster.



God that was me being stupid alright! Still love your box post. As long as you don't box me in with the stupids....

But right now you could.


----------



## BillHanna

esoo said:


> I was about to call you names as it might have been a Kippington in that box....


I would take all those names for a Kip Cleaver or line knife.


----------



## M1k3

Hockey3081 said:


> Austrian, my friend. Not Australian. Always on the lookout for a Kipp though. Although, one of the three knives does have an S-hook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kamon and Adonis Forged.
> 
> Though I now regret that I didn’t have enough clearance above my toaster.


HSC isn't Austrian


----------



## Heckel7302

Gotta say, I’ve received vintage knives from eBay packed in all sorts of ways, but this one takes the cake. Just one 8” Sab in there




for reference that metal square on the table is 4”x4”


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## M1k3

SWEDISH FISH!!!


----------



## parbaked




----------



## Michi

Quite a plain box, I'm afraid. But the contents are nice


----------



## Delat

Ordered from a Ukrainian artist in December, finished and dropped off for shipping Feb 23. Russian invasion on Feb 24, Ukrainian airspace closed and contested since. Delivered in June.

I don’t know Nova Poshta Global shipping, but damn if they didn’t keep it safe for 4 months, moved it from the airport to a warehouse, kept track of it, remembered months later that it was stashed, and finally got it out of a war zone to my door unscathed. 

This box (and the artist) has some stories to tell.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## captaincaed




----------



## birdsfan

Ohhhhh you didnt!?!?


----------



## ian

It’s just drawn in Sharpie


----------



## tostadas

Cute little box


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## captaincaed

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 201906
> View attachment 201907


In a coffin. Right where it belongs.


----------



## blokey

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 201906
> View attachment 201907


Lars makes really nice boxes, did he also include pieces of cloths?


----------



## BillHanna

One piece, wrapped around the handle.


----------



## bahamaroot

I see the new toaster oven hasn't arrived yet...damn supply chain issues.....


----------



## blokey

Tadokoro box in all its glory, anyone know what those black hairy thing in the bottom is for? It's all over my counter now.


----------



## agp

New wooden box


----------



## ModRQC

agp said:


> New wooden box


Yeah these cut like ****, but on empty you really don’t care!


----------



## agp

ModRQC said:


> Yeah these cut like ****, but on empty you really don’t care!


Broken bottles cut quite well in my experience.


----------



## ModRQC

agp said:


> Broken bottles cut quite well in my experience.



It would be suggesting a drunken fight or a sober waste of the good stuff, and neither seems to especially be a good idea to me.

Hence my comment which was intended as a joke, not an offense to the post.


----------



## Bico Doce

agp said:


> New wooden box


That’s a good looking pup !


----------



## Chicagohawkie

agp said:


> New wooden box


Whoa! That’s a lot going on there! What vintage is this?


----------



## Delat

Busy week, many boxes, much fun


----------



## agp

Chicagohawkie said:


> Whoa! That’s a lot going on there! What vintage is this?


2017, just in


----------



## Chicagohawkie

agp said:


> 2017, just in


Have some 16 and couldnt ask for better.


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## BillHanna




----------



## GeneParmesan

My newest box. 



The content of the box makes shopping for more boxes even more fun.


----------



## Jville

Big ole box, what you reckon is in it?


----------



## esoo

Jville said:


> Big ole box, what you reckon is in it?



Massdrop XXX - the CCK edition?


----------



## BillHanna

Jville said:


> Big ole box, what you reckon is in it?


deez


----------



## blokey

GeneParmesan said:


> My newest box.
> View attachment 205692
> 
> 
> The content of the box makes shopping for more boxes even more fun.
> View attachment 205693


How does these handleless mill work? I’m kind afraid id just fall facedown.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Delat said:


> Ordered from a Ukrainian artist in December, finished and dropped off for shipping Feb 23. Russian invasion on Feb 24, Ukrainian airspace closed and contested since. Delivered in June.
> 
> I don’t know Nova Poshta Global shipping, but damn if they didn’t keep it safe for 4 months, moved it from the airport to a warehouse, kept track of it, remembered months later that it was stashed, and finally got it out of a war zone to my door unscathed.
> 
> This box (and the artist) has some stories to tell.
> 
> 
> View attachment 185714
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 185716


I'm glad this one showed up for you. I have been thinking about one myself, they are gorgeous.


----------



## Jville

esoo said:


> Massdrop XXX - the CCK edition?


Close, did base specs generally off of a small cck.


----------



## Delat

Matt Jacobs said:


> I'm glad this one showed up for you. I have been thinking about one myself, they are gorgeous.



I've got two now and absolutely love having them out on the counter on display. Guests all notice them immediately so they between the racks themselves and my knives they're like functional art.


----------



## Delat

Ummm, yeah.... boxes


----------



## Delat

So my wife was all: "Buy yourself a knife for Christmas"

And I'm all, "But but waiting lists"

And she's all, "I don't care just buy something dammit"

Serves me right, PS5 was DOA. Should've gotten a Shihan or something.


----------



## GeneParmesan

I never had any problems. If you turn on the machine it starts with its minimum speed of 0,6 kilometers per hour. 
I usually have at least one hand on my desk. So I have a very direct feedback if I am mooving to fast or to slow.

Please note that this treadmill is not meant to raise your heartrate. With this you are walking slowly while working on your PC.
Walking while working is a good alternative to sitting and standing fpór me. The major advantage that I see is that the light movement relaxes my mussels. Also I compensate at least a little for the lost movement that I would otherwise do in the office.

The maximum speed that I am using with this machine is 3,2 kilometers per hour.
Usually I set a speed between one and 2 kilometers per hour.
At this speeds it is still possible to do some programming tasks that don't require extensive planning like tinkering with some CSS.


----------



## M1k3

GeneParmesan said:


> I never had any problems. If you turn on the machine it starts with its minimum speed of 0,6 kilometers per hour.
> I usually have at least one hand on my desk. So I have a very direct feedback if I am mooving to fast or to slow.
> 
> Please note that this treadmill is not meant to raise your heartrate. With this you are walking slowly while working on your PC.
> Walking while working is a good alternative to sitting and standing fpór me. The major advantage that I see is that the light movement relaxes my mussels. Also I compensate at least a little for the lost movement that I would otherwise do in the office.
> 
> The maximum speed that I am using with this machine is 3,2 kilometers per hour.
> Usually I set a speed between one and 2 kilometers per hour.
> At this speeds it is still possible to do some programming tasks that don't require extensive planning like tinkering with some CSS.




But.... where's the mandatory box picture?


----------



## GeneParmesan

@M1k3 
You are most definitly confused because this was a reply to this post:


blokey said:


> How does these handleless mill work? I’m kind afraid id just fall facedown.


Maybe I forgot to quote it, though .


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Finally a smelly box!


----------



## Choppin

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Finally a smelly box!
> 
> View attachment 214475


Cigarette?


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Choppin said:


> Cigarette?


the JNS aroma


----------



## Dan-

This box is in my house


----------



## BillHanna

UPS. What’s up, man? What’d I do to you?


----------



## Dan-

Central PA UPS loves you too, Bill


----------



## BillHanna

Dan- said:


> Central PA UPS loves you too, Bill


Yeah. I’m really feeling it.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 217705
> 
> 
> 
> UPS. What’s up, man? What’d I do to you?


----------

